# Storage of the finished product?



## mikedaub (Nov 30, 2016)

Now that I have done a batch of cheese and I am waiting for it to age a bit, I am curious about storage of the finished product.  I have read a lot of posts on there, where some folks are doing upwards of 60 lbs of cheese at a time.  I feel like I would need a separate fridge just to keep all of that in.





Other than the fridge, or freezing it, which sometimes can alter the texture a bit, can I store it just on the pantry shelf, or even in my basement, which stays at about 60 degrees year round?  I don't think I will be keeping things for half a year or anything, but maybe a couple months?  When I use the smoker, I hate just using 2 shelves and would like to make sure its as full as I can get it so I might have some bigger batches to store.  I assume there will be different types of cheeses that are safer to do that with (hard vs soft), but I wanted to see what more experienced people thought.  I would assume that using a Vac sealer would help out with longevity of it, but would waxing anything help?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 30, 2016)

Vac-sealing for aging is second best, next to waxing. It's all about retarding/preventing mold. The longer you intend to age/store the more reason for waxing.

Not sure if you caught this thread or not...extremely informative, with some Q & A along the way:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Eric


----------



## mikedaub (Dec 1, 2016)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Not sure if you caught this thread or not...extremely informative, with some Q & A along the way:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view


Thanks for this.. I will start digging through it.  I might have missed it when looking through things..


----------

